# Your Horse and One of its Parents!



## LauraB (Nov 11, 2008)

Lets see a picture of your horse and a picture of one of its parents, or both if you have the pics!

Here is Cliff and his dad. They really look alike.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

This is Alpine Tri, Diesels Daddy:











And this is Diesel (Who I oddly enough do not have a photo of from the side where he isn't a porker):










They look nothing alike lol


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

I have one of Loot and Joey - they are identical. I just need to find it. I'll post it as soon as I do.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Spyder










Daddy











Spyder










Daddy


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

Jorrit 363




















= 

Keegan J.



















He's only six.


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

MS TWILIGHT










Her Sire BAYBARICH


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Hm, lets see. These are the only 2 that I really know who their daddy is.

Flash (Dandy Flash Dancer) sorrel 1983 gelding









Daddy...........Impressive Dandy










I don't know if this one qualifies. He belongs to my Dad but I bought him (birthday present)

Pokey (Jake's Fajita) 2004 buckskin gelding









Daddy..............Lena Fajita (this is the only pic I could find)


----------



## LauraB (Nov 11, 2008)

Very cool pictures everyone! Keep em coming!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

jarred - my trakehner gelding & then korrit, his father


----------



## Jenna (Feb 24, 2009)

Kira









And her sire, Hendrewen Deryn









And this is Riannon:









And her sire, Legend Phantom Moonlight


----------



## toosleepy (Jan 14, 2009)

Justin's dad "Too Sleepy To Zip"  and Justin "Too Sleepy To Paint"


----------



## toosleepy (Jan 14, 2009)

aj's dad "Paint Me Zippo"










aj: "Two Below Zippo"


----------



## LauraB (Nov 11, 2008)

I have another to add. 

This is my pony HH Jetstar Zodiac and her sire HH Robins Scenicjet.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Dad: Fury (Classical Advantage)














Mom: Beauty (Shesa Top Vantage)














Riley (Just a Top Vantage)


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

OMG, I love the pic of the bride and groom on the Friesian (?) !!! So beautiful! And FP, is that you in that photo? You're so cute!

Okay, here's my Luna taken last fall:












Here's her momma, Ruby:


----------



## AshleyNewman (Mar 5, 2009)

smrobs said:


> Hm, lets see. These are the only 2 that I really know who their daddy is.
> 
> Flash (Dandy Flash Dancer) sorrel 1983 gelding
> 
> ...



Flash's father is gorgeous!
But so is he


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

Cherokee's father: Alens Montana











Cherokee's mother: Rainbows Merry Robbie









And Cherokee...


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

That picture must have been taken a very long time ago, OLD farmpony. A life of crime ages one so! :shock:


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

AshleyNewman said:


> Flash's father is gorgeous!
> But so is he


Thank you. We had to retire him after that year. He was diagnosed with navicular as a 5 year old and was sound for many years with corrective shoeing. Unfortunately he does have the "Impressive" bloodline and is a carrier of HYPP but does not exhibit any symptoms. They are pretty but at a great cost.


----------



## happygoose123 (Jan 19, 2009)

first pic is my thoroughbred mare Pennellipi and the second pic is her daddy, Seven Figures


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Joshie said:


> That picture must have been taken a very long time ago, OLD farmpony. A life of crime ages one so! :shock:


I must admitt... the pic is 2 years old... before my life of crime began... Now I wear my tiarra as I am the princess of thieves...

Got me one just yesterday I did....


----------



## Lori1983 (Jan 9, 2009)

What a cool idea! I'll post, but I have no good confo pics. 

First is Carbon's Joy Occasion ("Annie" , then her papa, Carbon's Royal Allen. I hope she fills out a little more like her dad. I've never met or seen her mom, unfortunately...


----------



## Lori1983 (Jan 9, 2009)

Wow, and the pics are huge... Sorry!


----------



## Skyhuntress (Sep 9, 2008)

Enrique:









His sire, Hylee Recommended










Costa









And his sire, Cambridge








http://kayla.horse-corner.com/enrique/EnriqueRideCanter3.jpg


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

This is Mystique and her dam:










http://i44.tinypic.com/e7h5rq.jpg (that one's really big so I'll just post the link)



Here's me riding her dam:













And here's her sire... it isn't the best picture, but it was taken in 1985:


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

What breed is Mystique?


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

Spastic_Dove said:


> What breed is Mystique?


 


She's a Missouri Fox Trotter.


----------



## appy rider 4 life (Nov 28, 2008)

toosleepy said:


> aj's dad "Paint Me Zippo"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your horse are amazing!! i have a friend how gelding is by To Sleepy To Zip.


----------



## gabrielstriumph (Mar 15, 2009)

Picture 1 - Gabriel's Triumph (Gabe)

Picture 2 - His sire, Sir Lancelott (Blitz)

Picture 3 - His Dam, Keowee Kate (Katey)


----------



## Draven (Feb 18, 2009)

Mystic Moon Dance 

Her Sire is a full Dutch Friesian out of Wander 352

Dam is an Appaloosa


----------



## DollyGirl (Jul 1, 2008)

This is Chics Rebel (aka Boomer)








This is Boomers Daddy. Chics Renegade








This is Boomers Mommy. Ruby Rayleen








AND THIS is Boomers Grandpa. SMART CHIC OLENA!


----------



## Solange (Mar 15, 2009)

*Breezer(Mommie: Silke):*








*Breezer's Pappie (Ysselvliedts Yavenduma):*








*Silke:*








*Silke's daddy(Glansevin Graffity):*








*Vienna:*








*Vienna's daddy(Sam Remo):*


----------

